# heard of this outfit?



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Turner property preservation? out of Michigan, cant find any thing on them, claims to be a national?:whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> Turner property preservation? out of Michigan, cant find any thing on them, claims to be a national?:whistling2:


How can they be a national with no internet presence???

Send me their information and we'll look into them...perhaps they deserve to be on the industry watch list along with Jay "Cheap Suit" Goscinski and Annette Rodgers out of Chicago


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

*tucker price list*

I attached the price list, hopefully you can look at it I wrote there ph# on it also, they sent me this to review there pricing,somethings are not to bad but others are a joke, but still cannot find anything on the net on them:shifty: it only took the last page I will post the first page in a few mins:yes:


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

*second page*

heres the first page, let me know what you find out would be very appreciated


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JMO, I don't see any prices listed on that sheet worth wasting the printer ink on.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

gtx63 said:


> jmo, i don't see any prices listed on that sheet worth wasting the printer ink on.


^^^^ this^^^^^


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I know who these guys are. They are the next company someone on this board is going to be crying about. They will run someone to death, pay low crappy payouts, find a million reasons to cut pay outs, and charge back. Then that same poor schmuck will be posting asking about XYZ regional because he's through getting ripped off by these guys. 

Rinse wash repeat!

:yawn:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

it rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

I try to ck out any one we sign on with, and i always ask for there pricing, which theres was pretty bad but not as bad as some... But thanks much for your input:thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> Turner property preservation? out of Michigan, cant find any thing on them, claims to be a national?:whistling2:



I don't think any national but safeguard pays this low.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I don't think any national but safeguard pays this low.


 Regionals that work nation wide are now calling themselves Nationals. Technically they are nationals they simply pay regionally.


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

Whens the regional thing going to end......or is it?


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

LAND said:


> Whens the regional thing going to end......or is it?



They are like stray cats, if you keep feeding them they hang around.


----------



## dirtydeeds (Dec 19, 2013)

Quest runs a close second.


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

*What the what???????*

Even as a joke did they think that BS was ok to send someone?????


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

LAND said:


> Whens the regional thing going to end......or is it?


When guys quit looking for work on Craigslist and starting threads asking have you heard of this or that company.

If you are popping popcorn I'd go with 2 bags and get a big bowl. This is going to last longer than Dances with Wolves.:yawn:


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> When guys quit looking for work on Craigslist and starting threads asking have you heard of this or that company.
> 
> If you are popping popcorn I'd go with 2 bags and get a big bowl. This is going to last longer than Dances with Wolves.:yawn:


If people aren't posting questions on PRESERVATION TALK for you to respond to being the narcissistic a***hole that you blatantly are from every post you make... you'd have absolutely nothing to do all day so let it continue


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

:gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie: Four post in and you go after a senior member? Take a chill pill and cool it. 

If it wasn't for the senior members around here, this place would be a ghost town.


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> :gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie: Four post in and you go after a senior member? Take a chill pill and cool it.
> 
> If it wasn't for the senior members around here, this place would be a ghost town.


No ones going after him. He's constantly taking shots. Who would want to be a part of this board if every response is extremely RUDE?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PowerDrillDiva said:


> No ones going after him. He's constantly taking shots. Who would want to be a part of this board if every response is extremely RUDE?


Calling a member a narcissistic a-hole isn't going to fly. Period.

This forum is full of members who know more or have forgotten more about this industry than you or I will ever know. Some are rough around the edges and don't take well to newbies. I'll give you a little tip that may just help a tad, no guarantees though. Post an introduction. it can't hurt.:thumbsup:

By the way, if you think CLHack is rude, wait till you meet Holland......:whistling2: also from Michigan.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

dirtydeeds said:


> Quest runs a close second.


yup 18.00 for grass cut up to 12"  What a joke, made the mistake of signing on with quest as soon as I seen there pricing told the to forget it:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerDrillDiva said:


> If people aren't posting questions on PRESERVATION TALK for you to respond to being the narcissistic a***hole that you blatantly are from every post you make... you'd have absolutely nothing to do all day so let it continue


I may be an a**hole I can accept that. Narcissism is often confused with a competitive nature. I am VERY competitive and I will not apologize for that to you with your 4 posts or any one else.

You have a thread asking about PK Management and you want to even make comments like these? If you had been around for a bit you would know that most of us have been doing this a long time. Many of us have worked for regionals, nationals, banks, realtors, investors, hedge funds, and private customers over the course of our time in business. Many have had successes and failures that differ due to geographic location and a variety of other reasons. The one thing that is certain in business is the closer you are to the top of the food chain the more money you make. 

The reason I made the comment I made here and the comments I have made in other threads is these guys aren't getting it. They send me PM's CONSTANTLY asking questions then they go right out on the public forum and ask the exact same question. The answer is always the same but it isn't what they want to hear. So am I blunt? Absolutely.

Here are some FACTS of this business:



If you get hired through a Craigslist ad you are no where near the top of the food chain so you are subbing from a sub. Why would ANYONE do this? You can just go direct.
If you get burned by a regional then go work for another regional it's not the regionals fault it's your own. Clearly you are a slow learner. The regional business model is to make money off of other people regardless of their profitability. If the contractor loses money the regional still makes money because they work on a percentage. Therefore they bid things low and the contractor in the field suffers.
Post conveyance work is profitable for very few (some guys on this board seem to do well with it) the reason is it's purely service work at low rates with no potential for big hits and the QC is ridiculous.
Most contractors don't know how to run a business. They ask themselves how low can I go on this one and still make it work? Profit is not a bad word. In fact it is THE word and most guys don't understand that. If you go to work for a regional or a company like PK management, AMS, VRM, HMBI, you are not as focused on profit as you should be.
Safeguard, FAS, A2Z, Five Brothers, and a whole slew of others are terrible companies who screw banks and contractors on a daily basis. There are some guys making money with a few of these companies but ask any of them and they will tell you 2 things. It used to be better and it continues to get worse. They are hoping to get out ASAP!
This is enough of a response for now but the bottom line here is common sense. If a company has to send out blanket recruiting emails they are not a good company PERIOD! There are thousands of contractors in every city in America who would love a great opportunity to make money. If the opportunity is great contractors are begging to do it! You don't have to beg them.


We prefer Preforeclosure work, Realtor, and direct bank work. That is just what works for us other companies have great luck with REO work and Post Conveyance. The key is finding what fits you best and going for it.


I am down to only 2 nationals at this point and have set a cap with one of them. In my opinion they are the best national out there and they still suck. Again that is just my opinion but this is based on experience. I feel like I am as addicted to the drama of this business as a Heroin addict is to drugs. I liken it to being stuck in a bad marriage. So everytime I see someone about to make the same mistakes I did and they ask for an opinion I'm going to give it to them.


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

I've got nearly 20 years in this business so I don't need all that. The issue is you are rude and condescending. I've been coming to this site for over a year... I just recently registered because normally I got answers without being a member. I always do a search. The info didn't come up on here so I asked a question for the 1st time.

There are people who are on craigslist or who has worked for a person like you or myself and think they can start their own business from the small amount of knowledge they have acquired. I give them credit for TRYING and hope they succeed so their welfare doesn't hit my pockets. If they fail they fail. Its always going to be someone with less knowledge and low quality work that will accept low prices and work for people like AMS or Safeguard. People come here to gain insight/get help with this business. Not to be made to feel stupid. If you don't help the industry you hinder it. Its not competition if they aren't in the same ring:yes: Good Day "Hack" I have a Roof to climb back on


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerDrillDiva said:


> I've got nearly 20 years in this business so I don't need all that. The issue is you are rude and condescending. I've been coming to this site for over a year... I just recently registered because normally I got answers without being a member. I always do a search. The info didn't come up on here so I asked a question for the 1st time.
> 
> There are people who are on craigslist or who has worked for a person like you or myself and think they can start their own business from the small amount of knowledge they have acquired. I give them credit for TRYING and hope they succeed so their welfare doesn't hit my pockets. If they fail they fail. Its always going to be someone with less knowledge and low quality work that will accept low prices and work for people like AMS or Safeguard. People come here to gain insight/get help with this business. Not to be made to feel stupid. If you don't help the industry you hinder it. Its not competition if they aren't in the same ring:yes: Good Day "Hack" I have a Roof to climb back on


I love those guys that think they can put me out of business. I've been told that a number of times and we are still here. 

I am not rude or condescending I am simply direct. These guys are not using common sense. They also never listen anyway.:whistling2:

I've helped a number of guys on this website and even hired a couple. I have also learned from other guys. I think it's an excellent place to trade ideas techniques and learn about equipment. 

How many times do you need to see a "Have you heard of this company?" thread before you know how it's all going to play out? I mean seriously!

I know some guys who own regionals that take care of their people. The thing is even though those guys are working for a good outfit they could still increase their profit by 40-50% while doing the same work and volume just by skipping the middle man. It doesn't make sense.

Hang around a while and let's revisit this in a few years after you have seen the same threads over and over and over. Many of us were on contractor talk before this place existed. We have been seeing these threads for years and the outcome is always the same. The old adage of it sounds to good to be true it probably is comes to mind. 

You were very condescending and rude to me and I wasn't even posting at you or to you. Have whatever opinion you want it's a free country.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Big misconception here is that Preservation Talk is all about regionals and nationals. It isnt.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PowerDrillDiva said:


> I've got nearly 20 years in this business so I don't need all that. The issue is you are rude and condescending. I've been coming to this site for over a year... I just recently registered because normally I got answers without being a member. I always do a search. The info didn't come up on here so I asked a question for the 1st time.
> 
> There are people who are on craigslist or who has worked for a person like you or myself and think they can start their own business from the small amount of knowledge they have acquired. I give them credit for TRYING and hope they succeed so their welfare doesn't hit my pockets. If they fail they fail. Its always going to be someone with less knowledge and low quality work that will accept low prices and work for people like AMS or Safeguard. People come here to gain insight/get help with this business. Not to be made to feel stupid. If you don't help the industry you hinder it. Its not competition if they aren't in the same ring:yes: Good Day "Hack" I have a Roof to climb back on


Instead of lurking for so long, someone with the experience you have should be on here sharing for the benefit of so many newbs.
In all seriousness, you do know after 20 years that regionals stink, right?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Big misconception here is that Preservation Talk is all about regionals and nationals. It isnt.


Agreed! One of our nationals sent me an email asking about our experiences with evictions in Illinois. Apparently contractors are refusing to do them in Cook County. 

Those are the kinds of things I find interesting on this board. I also always love the what I found threads and the what would you bid threads.

It's interesting what guys see out there in the field. I don't mean screw ups by other contractors I mean dead bodies, and Ferrari's in the garage stuff like that.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Agreed! One of our nationals sent me an email asking about our experiences with evictions in Illinois. Apparently contractors are refusing to do them in Cook County.
> .


 I HATE HATE HATE when we do an eviction in Cook County... 
the Sheriff's Dept are all jackwagons... The properties aren't so bad.. Seen worse seen better... 8-10 roll up in 4 cars holler once battering ram the door usher the person out then leave.. Ummmm yeah that's the way to do it..
Id lay odds it all has to do with the Sheriff's Dept...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm in the office now so I can type with a real keyboard.
There seem to be two camps of thought.
A believes contracting with a larger entity is the way to go. This camp generates a lot of inquiries about such and such company and do they pay, how much and when? This same camp will also post ongoing threads about the rip off robber barons and how can they get away with it?
B tends to work direct if at all possible. The second camp spends a lot of time answering these inquiries and updating new guys on the perils of working for regionals.

Property preservation is the upkeep and maintenance of foreclosed and distressed property. It has nothing to do with aligning with companies like Safeguard or MCS or Integrity. Those are companies that came along after the fact attempting to monopolize the market.
I am sorry if this is harsh, but if all you know is working for a Cyprexx or an AFAS, you are new to contracting or not skilled enough to support yourself on the open market.
Regionals charge you to work for them and they are finite. Once the well runs dry, and it will, they will leave and there you will be, with little or no revenue from real customers.
If you think some posters here are rude, I doubt you have had much one on one with a vendor rep or a qc auditor. Ttry signing into contractor talk and asking them how much should you charge to board a window or install a water heater?
Try a stock forum and title your thread "What are all the good stocks?" or "How can I be a successful day trader?"
This biz is not for the meek


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> I HATE HATE HATE when we do an eviction in Cook County...
> the Sheriff's Dept are all jackwagons... The properties aren't so bad.. Seen worse seen better... 8-10 roll up in 4 cars holler once battering ram the door usher the person out then leave.. Ummmm yeah that's the way to do it..
> Id lay odds it all has to do with the Sheriff's Dept...



Most evicts we do, it is one car, two deputies. Most ask us how we handle them, not the other way around. Once we gain entry, they walk thru while we rekey and tell us to call them if we need them and they take off. Then again, most of ours are rural.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> I HATE HATE HATE when we do an eviction in Cook County...
> the Sheriff's Dept are all jackwagons... The properties aren't so bad.. Seen worse seen better... 8-10 roll up in 4 cars holler once battering ram the door usher the person out then leave.. Ummmm yeah that's the way to do it..
> Id lay odds it all has to do with the Sheriff's Dept...


We do not work in Cook County so all I could offer them was my experience downstate. What we find downstate is varies based on the officer.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> When guys quit looking for work on Craigslist and starting threads asking have you heard of this or that company.
> 
> If you are popping popcorn I'd go with 2 bags and get a big bowl. This is going to last longer than Dances with Wolves.:yawn:


so as to be a respectful lady I have to say this.... yes I haven't been in this business for as long as you, but I am a good contractor, fas begged us for a month to come back but there bull **** I could not stand for, nor there stupid new compliance, we covered 9 counties, and its just me and my fireman doing this.... so with that said, you have experience and we want advice and when you give it its appreciated:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: and just reading this forum pretty entertaining pop corn sounds good:yes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> so as to be a respectful lady I have to say this.... yes I haven't been in this business for as long as you, but I am a good contractor, fas begged us for a month to come back but there bull **** I could not stand for, nor there stupid new compliance, we covered 9 counties, and its just me and my fireman doing this.... so with that said, you have experience and we want advice and when you give it its appreciated:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: and just reading this forum pretty entertaining pop corn sounds good:yes:


Time in business doesn't mean much and everyone has to start somewhere. As for FAS I have seen them beg a company to come back that couldn't change a lock without asking for help. That's a true story! They need help and they will take it wherever they can get it.

Popcorn is delicious! I had it with my Grandpa as a kid that was our thing and now I have it with my girls. It's a family tradition we have even grown our own in the past.

The best advice I can give someone new in this or any other business is if they are chasing you to work for them you need to ask yourself why? Do not be fooled by thinking you are an amazing contractor and they need quality. The phone book is full of great contractors that do quality work. They want you because they NEED you and they NEED you because the last guy went on to something better.

We had our fair share of bad companies and we still do. I have seen our contact person leave and the whole program go south just because one piece of the puzzle was moved around. Even when it's good it's a delicate balance and it won't last forever.

The key to anything you do in life is controlling your own destiny. I strive for as much control as i can get and in this business sometimes that isn't very much.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Most evicts we do, it is one car, two deputies. Most ask us how we handle them, not the other way around. Once we gain entry, they walk thru while we rekey and tell us to call them if we need them and they take off. Then again, most of ours are rural.


 Every other County we do is One Sheriff one car.. We gain entry they walk around. They stay till we are done.. Sign the forms and then go.
Cook County on the other hand... They give you a 4 hour window.
8-12 or 1-5 they show up anytime in that window so you just stand around and wait. 4 cars pull up. they knock on the door one time wait 5 seconds
then hit the door with a battering ram if there is someone there they escort them out and tell them they cant set foot on the property. Then they have us sign their form and leave for the next. They told me once they do between 18-24 a day. They are rude nasty jackwagons.
did one that had a renter the one officer was screaming that if "they paid their bills they wouldn't be in this mess".. Um they rented had all the paperwork and receipts showing they were paying the rent. the property owner wasn't and didn't tell them.. Wasn't their fault.. Had a VERY hard time keeping my mouth shut then..


----------

